# Meeting new people



## Kyleigh (Jul 8, 2011)

Hi i'm Kyleigh,

I am due to move to Dubai in december, I'm really looking forward to it however im very nervous that I wont make any friends. Does anyone know where there are any groups for mums and babies or hows the best way about going to make new friends in Dubai? any information will be appreciated

Thanks

Kyleigh


----------



## dwilkinson (Jan 26, 2011)

Kyleigh said:


> Hi i'm Kyleigh,
> 
> I am due to move to Dubai in december, I'm really looking forward to it however im very nervous that I wont make any friends. Does anyone know where there are any groups for mums and babies or hows the best way about going to make new friends in Dubai? any information will be appreciated
> 
> ...


Hi Kyleigh,

I would recommend looking at Timeoutdubai website, there are lists of toddlers and mum's groups. 

We are moving to Dubai end of September and we have two small children, so if you are interested in meeting up, send me a message x

Dee x


----------



## Kyleigh (Jul 8, 2011)

dwilkinson said:


> Hi Kyleigh,
> 
> I would recommend looking at Timeoutdubai website, there are lists of toddlers and mum's groups.
> 
> ...


Hi Dee,

Thank you thats great. We would love to meet up with you and your little ones. do you have an email address? or where do i find it as i understand you may not want to broadcast it here x

Kyleigh x


----------



## Kyleigh (Jul 8, 2011)

nitin_0382 said:


> Hi,
> It's nitin.I m looking forward for friendship as I m new to Dubai.would u like to b my friend


Hi nitin, 

I would love to get to know you, we are due to move to dubai on the 1st of december. How long have you lived in dubai? do you have an email address? we can email each other if you like? x


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

I'm amazed this post above mine is not deleted yet. You're not allowed to mention other forums on this forum.


----------



## nozzaclaire6478 (Mar 6, 2011)

I move out to be with my husband in about 5 wks time we are living in the ranches happy to hook up with you when you get out here. Mini monsters softplay is a good place to meet other mums esp on a monday. there is also toddler groups in the various malls you can join and a playgroup in a church hall in jebel Ali. Good luck with your move! Keep in touch


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

I am not a chick so not a mum and don't have kids, so probably shouldn't be in this thread, but had to say that the post by nitin was kinda creepy. I am talking scary movie level stuff here... 


okay, i am out.


----------



## sabfrance (Sep 9, 2010)

Kyleigh said:


> Hi i'm Kyleigh,
> 
> I am due to move to Dubai in december, I'm really looking forward to it however im very nervous that I wont make any friends. Does anyone know where there are any groups for mums and babies or hows the best way about going to make new friends in Dubai? any information will be appreciated
> 
> ...


Check out the Texans thread. There seem to be a lot of them and babies about to hit Dubai also.


----------

